# Eyes on the Road, Numbskull.



## Devyn (Oct 30, 2013)

I was heading for a crosswalk outside of the grocery. A lady stopped for the family ahead of me, but was looking down at her phone and didn't notice me there. No other cars coming so I started walking, but watched her face carefully.

She started pulling forward rather quickly without taking her eyes off the phone, so I stopped in the middle of the crosswalk and watched her roll by. She didn't see me until I was standing directly in front of her driver's side window and slammed on her breaks with terrified eyes, mouthing the words "I'm sorry." She then fished around on the floor for the phone she had dropped, looked at it once more, and drove away.

Some People...


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

It drives me up a tree when people spend more time looking at their phone than the road. At least in this case, no one was injured. This kind of behavior has killed a few people and seriously maimed others. 

When I was volunteering at a high school it would stress me out so much, these teenagers who haven't even been driving that long are texting while in the parking lot or driving around the school. I'm just in my car shrieking "you don't even know how to drive! You don't need to add distractions!!!"


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Personally I see grown adults texting more than young people. There has been more than one occurence where I have almost been hit because someone who is old enough to know better is texting on their phone. My mom used to lecture my sister about being on her phone while driving when my mom drives over bridges (she lives in florida) with her face glued to her phone and steering with her knee. There is a number of times we have gotten dangerously close to plunging into the open ocean.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

My parents text and drive more than me and my two older siblings combined. My dad is the absolute worst, and he gets mad when I ask him to stop. It blows my mind that people can be so adamant against drunk driving, teenagers driving, etc., but think it's just fine to stare at your phone while going 60 and glance up every minute or so. Fine, endanger yourself, but don't put other's lives at risk because you can't wait.


----------

